# FS con crittografia

## g3Ko

Salve a tutti  :Smile:  Avrei la necessità di un FS crittografato per dati sensibili: ho trovato alcune soluzioni come dm-crypt e loopAES a riguardo, ma volevo sapere Gentoo quali soluzioni offre e cosa implementa. Premetto che uso correntemenre GPG, e che la crittografia asimmetrica non si conface alle mie necessità in quanto non è adatta a lavori con files numerosi, anche in termini di spazio occupato e di sicurezza. Qualsiasi consiglio è ben accetto!

Grazie,

–Mic

----------

## Kernel78

Gentoo di suo offre tutto quello che trovi in portage, per esempio

```
eix -Cc app-crypt
```

ma anche sys-fs/cryptsetup e sys-fs/loop-aes ...

In linea di massima ci sono moltissime cose ... so che va di moda truecrypt che è anche multipiattaforma ... vedi tu quali esigenze hai e quali sw le soddisfano ... se non esiste un ebuild si può sempre scrivere  :Wink: 

----------

## g3Ko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Gentoo di suo offre tutto quello che trovi in portage, per esempio
> 
> ```
> eix -Cc app-crypt
> ```
> ...

 Interessante.. forse però per quanto riguarda TrueCrypt, non ho detto che parlo di lavoro su server, quindi da terminale: non ho interfaccia grafica: il mio obbiettivo era formattare il frash drive in FS ext3, con sopra un qualcosa come loopAES (che mi hai detto che c'è). Per caso hai gia usato quel pacchetto? Sai dirmi qualche parere su funzionamento o affidabilità?

Per dirtene una: ho usato FileVault (programma che crittografa l'intera home directory) su OsX 10.4.7 tempo fa... ho perso l'home directory dell'utente che l'usava, su due Macintosh differenti. Non era affidabile a quel tempo, ora come ora non mi pongo piu il problema perche uso altro..

Grazie,

–Mic

----------

## flocchini

io uso con profitto truecrypt sul portatile e dm-crypt sul server di casa e in 2 studi. Con entrambi mi trovo molto bene. diciamo che truecrypt lo trovo + comodo per contenitori e in generale x soluzioni mobili e + flessibili, con dm-crypt cifro l'intero disco dati del server e morta li'. chiave su pendrive, se c'e' monta la partizione altrimenti ciccia :p

----------

## Kernel78

 *g3Ko wrote:*   

> Interessante.. forse però per quanto riguarda TrueCrypt, non ho detto che parlo di lavoro su server, quindi da terminale: non ho interfaccia grafica: il mio obbiettivo era formattare il frash drive in FS ext3, con sopra un qualcosa come loopAES (che mi hai detto che c'è). Per caso hai gia usato quel pacchetto? Sai dirmi qualche parere su funzionamento o affidabilità?
> 
> 

 

truecrypt è un tool a linea di comando che poi ha anche un front-end  :Wink: 

mai usato nessuno di questi se non per prove non significative ...

----------

## g3Ko

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> io uso con profitto truecrypt sul portatile e dm-crypt sul server di casa e in 2 studi. Con entrambi mi trovo molto bene. diciamo che truecrypt lo trovo + comodo per contenitori e in generale x soluzioni mobili e + flessibili, con dm-crypt cifro l'intero disco dati del server e morta li'. chiave su pendrive, se c'e' monta la partizione altrimenti ciccia :p

 

Interessante cio che hai fatto –magari ho capito male– ma da come lo hai descritto sembra un meccanismo simile a quello a chiavi asimmetriche, dove la chiave pubblica (evidentemente senza passphrase) risiede sul flash drive. Se sono chiavi simmetriche invece, come hai fatto ad evitare di inserire manualmente la chiave, facendogliela leggere da file?

Io ho provato alcune volte loopAES su SuSE, ma la password la chiedeva in fase di boot, con immissione obbligatoria da tastiera... dimmi dimmi che sono curioso  :Smile: 

Grazie per le risposte ragazzi  :Smile: 

–Michele

----------

